# Critique my espresso



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

hi,

hope the link works..

this is my second attempt with the gaggia classic,

i adjusted the grind and tamped slightly less as it seemed to be choking on first one...

is it coming out at the correct rate? I thought it should of come out a bit sooner, maybe at 5 seconds?

does the espresso look good? Too much crema? It tasted awesome with milk.... I was really pleased with it, but just want to check its flowing correctly...

ignore the shot glasses, need to get new ones...

also, on top of the puck when i take it out is always a pool of water, is that a sign of choking?

The selenoid valve is working, i checked..

thanks, would be interested to hear your thoughts.

just hope the link works...

Louis...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Now does it taste on its own? Sour? Biter ? Balanced ?

difficult to critique in some respects as I can't see a measurement of the volume on the glasses was it 2 x 1 ounce or more ? , and I don't know what the weight output was .

it looked like a 30 second shot with first dribbles at 9 -10 seconds ,so possibly it's little bit fine ( but again taste would guide this )

Also it's hard to tell about the extraction from a spouted pf ,as we can't tell if it's channeling or has dead spots ...

What coffee are you using ? How far form roast ? Dark or light blend ?

I would

weigh your dose in as it seems youa re ....

weigh your extraction out ( use scales and one cup )

taste it without milk and then let us know ...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah ok, thanks! Yeah its freshly roasted coffee, will have to taste it on its own, i must admit I'm not keen on espresso on its own... It did taste lovely with milk though...

Also i do need to get some measured shot glasses and scales so i can be more precise.... At the moment i go on 15 seconds on my grinder...

Thanks for your input


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

When you say fresh, when were they roasted?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> When you say fresh, when were they roasted?


Last week i think... They are good beans from my local coffee shop..

Notice you have bodum grinder modded, how is it modded? Is it the bistro you have? Mine is really good and seems to be doing it fine enough, too fine at times... But the lack of consistency is starting to show..

just made another couple of shots, both came out super quick, when i checked the grind it was more like fine salt than the flour texture i had earlier.. So i emptied all the beans and cleaned it, and now its fine again....

think its cause i had a french press earlier, so changed the corse dial... But still had beans in the hopper, now i think due to the design of the bodum its best to fully empty it and clean the burrs etc first.... So now its ok....

im now thinking an upgrade may have to happen sooner rather than later...anyway would be interested to know what one you have and how its been modded..


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

If you're grinding to the consistency of flour you are generally grinding too fine. Being able to grind fine enough to choke your espresso machine isn't a sign of a quality grinder or a good espresso grind, in fact this is generally speaking the reverse. The bottom line is your grinder isn't good enough and is limiting the quality of your espresso.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure what mod is it, got it off a form member, must be some kind of bringing the burrs closer mod!

If you set it to espresso its to fine, it chokes the gaggia, so you have to notch it back a couple and seems ok.

Not planning to keep it for long, really need to invest in a proper grinder.

Its this one!

http://www.beveragefactory.com/coffee/Grinders/Bodum+Antigua.shtml


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As has been said it is difficult to judge not knowing the glass size and it did appear to be a slightly long pour. BUT

For first pours that looked pretty good to me and a lot better than many coffee shops achieve, keep it up.







(Get a better grinder)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

are you using the pressurised basket? if so this is regulating the flow, not the grind so much.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

It looked like it blonded about halfway though.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Charliej said:


> If you're grinding to the consistency of flour you are generally grinding too fine. Being able to grind fine enough to choke your espresso machine isn't a sign of a quality grinder or a good espresso grind, in fact this is generally speaking the reverse. The bottom line is your grinder isn't good enough and is limiting the quality of your espresso.


Yeah the flour grind was choking it, i just put it on a notch as and it came out as in the video.. But yeah i agree, im realising an upgrade is needed.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

aaronb said:


> are you using the pressurised basket? if so this is regulating the flow, not the grind so much.


Non pressurised vst leant to me by my local coffee shop..


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Kyle548 said:


> It looked like it blonded about halfway though.


Yeah, what does that mean?, ive heard the term blonding.. Is it a bad thing for it to come half way through.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How many gs were you getting in the cups when finished, or have you not weighed them?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Not sure what mod is it, got it off a form member, must be some kind of bringing the burrs closer mod!
> 
> If you set it to espresso its to fine, it chokes the gaggia, so you have to notch it back a couple and seems ok.
> 
> ...


yeah same, couple of notches on seems to work.... I could get a ibertal mc2 tomorrow, but not sure it would be much better....


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah, what does that mean?, ive heard the term blonding.. Is it a bad thing for it to come half way through.


The streams turn yellow and lose any orange streaks they had.

If you are going for 2 oz of liquid, I would say loosen your grind and stop the shot when the streams start to look pale.

It's pretty hard to tell with spouts like that though.

Open spouts are easier to read, but tend to be too big for the classic.

Get a bottomless portafilter.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd say at around 18 - 20 seconds was where you should have stopped the shot.

You pulled for too long anyway - make the grind looser and you will get more out faster.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> yeah same, couple of notches on seems to work.... I could get a ibertal mc2 tomorrow, but not sure it would be much better....


It s noisy and has a rubbish adjustment mech but it will deliver an espresso grind


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> How many gs were you getting in the cups when finished, or have you not weighed them?


No, i haven't started weighing, i guess i need to.. Is the idea to get the same weight in espresso out as beans in.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

1.6-2x out what you put in. So far 20g in you're after 32-40 out depending on the beans but you need to decide what suits a particular bean according to taste.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> It s noisy and has a rubbish adjustment mech but it will deliver an espresso grind


Whats adjustment mech? Grind adjustment? Hmmm i dont know what to do, im so confused when it comes to my grinder upgrade.

basically i have £150 tops to spend on grinder

i could get the sage on the catalogue and pay a bit later

don't think i will ever have enough to get a mignon.

Im happy to keep bodum for french press.

so just need something reliable and give a decent consistent espresso grind.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Coffechap ..does smart grinder beat mc2


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How long would it take you to get your savings up to £200?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

For £150 you can buy an MC2 and still have cash left for beans to dial it in. When I ordered mine, Happy Donkey bunged in a pair of marked shot glasses and some beans. It's a good enough grinder for a first decent one, I'm very happy with mine. Unbeatable for the money if you can't spend £300. (I can't!) Or go used if you want something better for your budget maybe?

The thing about the grind adjust mech is that it's very fine and stepless. Good for getting the grind just right, but takes a while to dial in, and is not ideal if you want to swap between French press and espresso. I only make espresso or espresso-based milk drinks so I don't care. The noise doesn't worry me either. You do get a bit of retention in the chute but no big deal. They seem reliable and are designed by engineers rather than product designers (read: industrial rather than sexy but easy to take apart!)


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Could sell the Bodum and add it to the kitty for a new mignon or used SJ.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Boots has a grinder if mine you can have for £150 if you want, it knocks the other grinders you are considering squarely outbid the park


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Coffechap ..does smart grinder beat mc2


In short yes it does


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Going for a used grinder from a good source will get you more grinder for your buck compared to new.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok coffee chap, thanks. Boots is going to send me a picture tomorrow.. Is it a particular make, or one you made your self?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Boots has a grinder if mine you can have for £150 if you want, it knocks the other grinders you are considering squarely outbid the park


Is this going to live Boots grinderless?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Ok coffee chap, thanks. Boots is going to send me a picture tomorrow.. Is it a particular make, or one you made your self?


I shall let Martin send the photos, needless to say it is as good as a Mazzer


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Is this going to live Boots grinderless?


I doubt it I have many more to loan a fine fellow like boots


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> needless to say it is as good as a Mazzer


Sounds like a bargain burnzy.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got a Krupps you can borrow?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> I shall let Martin send the photos, needless to say it is as good as a Mazzer


Wow thanks.. I eagerly await.. Ill pm you tomorrow after work!


----------

